# Any tips for 1st time driving on the right?



## Caveat (19 Feb 2008)

Will be hiring a car for a few days next week - a little bit nervous, but the area will be quiet.  Anyone any tips or advice (apart from the obvious) for driving a LHD on the right?


----------



## Mr2 (19 Feb 2008)

Make sure you mirrors are adjusted as to see as much as possible, don't put anything in the back that will block your view.

Also practice going up and down the gears before you leave the car lot, 5th is prob the hardest gear to find when your not used to changing gears with your right hand.

That's all I found, best of luck


----------



## WhoAmI (19 Feb 2008)

I find that the first 20-30 minutes are the most critical. For me it's a time of intense concentration, just easing back into the routine. You will hear a lot of scare stories about roundabouts in particular, but you're fed into them just the same way as here, so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## ney001 (19 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> Will be hiring a car for a few days next week - a little bit nervous, but the area will be quiet.  Anyone any tips or advice (apart from the obvious) for driving a LHD on the right?



If your really nervous, get an automatic, will save you using gears etc.  First 20 minute is strange but you will be surprised by how normal it seems after a few days


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2008)

Practice driving around the car-hire firm's car-park before you go out on the public roads. Reversing can be hard to adjust to, IME. Use the parking bays to practice. Try swapping you watch to your opposite arm as a reminder that things are a bit "back to front" for a few days.


----------



## tiger (19 Feb 2008)

Some traffic makes it easier, i.e. when you have other cars to follow.  The biggest danger I think is when there is no other traffic on the road, or when you're pulling out/turning into an empty road.  The danger is that you'll drift over to the wrong side of the road.  Also need to "reset" yourself briefly at the begining of each day or after a break.  Agree with the tip on automatics also.  I drove a clutchless smart a few weeks back, makes it a little easier.


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2008)

Thanks all.

Yeah, I'll try to practice a bit off the road. The more I think of it, the roundabouts don't really worry me, it's more the gear changing and other controls...and the general strangeness of it. Have this idea that the right hand gear change will have a 'knock on' disorientating affect on the foot pedals, but hopefully not.

BTW, never driven an auto either(!) - I'm sure it's not hard, but think I'd maybe rather stick with manual this time.


----------



## z105 (19 Feb 2008)

It's surprising but the brain adjusts very well, you might find your left hand hitting the door a few times looking for the gearstick  but I've found you get comfortable fairly quick, the first time I drove the LHD I took it around the car park a couple of times ! I had to drive out of Las Vegas !! It comes to you quite quick. Though mind you on that occasion it was an auto an much easier but even with a gearstick it's handy enough.

All engage the brain at t-junctions etc to remember that you are driving on the right !

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Feb 2008)

I think you'll find you slap the door a lot when changing gears!! Apart from that the one other thing I remember is positioning on the road - I tended to drift right a bit (towards the ditch) as I wasn't used to being on that side of the car ... still I managed to keep it on the road so can't have been too bad!!


----------



## Mr Sparkle (19 Feb 2008)

Also, take more care at T-junctions and cross-roads... the cars in the right hand lane are coming towards you, not going away from you. Sounds obvious, but don't just glance left and right, you might be looking at the wrong lane and pull out in front of somebody. Otherwise very easy, certainly easier than driving a RHD car on the right!


----------



## soy (19 Feb 2008)

tiger said:


> Some traffic makes it easier, i.e. when you have other cars to follow.  The biggest danger I think is when there is no other traffic on the road, or when you're pulling out/turning into an empty road.  The danger is that you'll drift over to the wrong side of the road.  Also need to "reset" yourself briefly at the begining of each day or after a break.  Agree with the tip on automatics also.  I drove a clutchless smart a few weeks back, makes it a little easier.



I would second this. Nightime on quiet roads is the worst. Junctions are also a watch out. Automatic gearbox reduces the amount of things you need to think about so this helps also.

Just keep thinking that you (driver) should be looking out onto centre-line in the road


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> ...BTW, never driven an auto either(!) - I'm sure it's not hard, but think I'd maybe rather stick with manual this time.


If you are going to GeorgeBushland, pre-book a manual. If you show up and request a car with a manual gear-box, AKA a "stick-shift", you may get some strange looks.


----------



## wishbone (19 Feb 2008)

Sounds obvious but be careful when coming out of a driveway onto a road, especially a dual carriageway (that you're going the right way!)   I have seen drivers in foreign reg cars coming out of petrol stations on Stillorgan Dualler and then heading up the wrong way...
Roundabouts are fine.
As one person says, it's easier if it's not quiet..you just follow the leader.


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2008)

mathepac said:


> If you are going to GeorgeBushland, pre-book a manual. If you show up and request a car with a manual gear-box, AKA a "stick-shift", you may get some strange looks.


 
Probably, but no, I'm going to the Canaries


----------



## Bosshog (19 Feb 2008)

glad to see im not the only one who will be driving a LHD on the right for the first time this weekend.
I am definately going for an automatic though as it is one less thing to think about.


----------



## nt00deep (19 Feb 2008)

As long as you are driving a local car (does not matter where), the driver is always on the side near the middle of the road.  If you ask yourself the question "which side should I be on in order for me to be in the middle of the road" at every junction, you won't go far wrong.


----------



## HighFlier (19 Feb 2008)

I have found the problem is not driving on the right as you are very aware you are in a foreign country. I have had a few scary moments though after I arrived back home, relaxed ,and suddenly realised I was on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Feb 2008)

tiger said:


> The biggest danger I think is when there is no other traffic on the road, or when you're pulling out/turning into an empty road.
> [...] Also need to "reset" yourself briefly at the beginning of each day or after a break.


Also agree with this. If you think you might be prone to forgetting, you could try tying a hankie or something onto the steering wheel at night/when you leave the car.
Then when you sit back in behind the wheel in the morning, your befuddled mind will say "Hey, what's that doing there? ...Doh!"


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2008)

I suppose I'll be fine. A bit of self belief is required I think - but not overconfidence which could be fatal in these situations 

The disposition required for my task would seem to be in conflict with the purpose of a holiday though


----------



## Marie (19 Feb 2008)

Excellent point!  You could go for mopeds or pushbikes instead.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> Probably, but no, I'm going to the Canaries


 
Just curious, which island ? I find Lanzarote a doddle to drive in, all roundabouts and no trafic lights, just watch the pedestrian crossings sometimes not always observed by locals. Driving an LHD car in its natural environment is much easier than driving , say, your own RHD car in France or other. You adjust very quickly.


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Just curious, which island ?


 
Fuerteventura - quieter than Lanzarote and very good, well surfaced/marked roads by the looks of it.

Mopeds are definitely out BTW - quite dangerous mode of transport on these islands.  And the island is a bit too big for pushbikes I think.


----------



## Graham_07 (20 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> Fuerteventura - quieter than Lanzarote and very good, well surfaced/marked roads by the looks of it.
> 
> Mopeds are definitely out BTW - quite dangerous mode of transport on these islands. And the island is a bit too big for pushbikes I think.


 
Steer clear of mopeds unless you have an overwhelming desire to test the health care facilities in Fuerte. Have driven in Fuerte too. No problems. Petrol stations are few & far between generally, but a full tank would still see you several times round the island and last time I was in Lanzy in Oct UnL was 86c/litre. Yeah! Fuerte is much bigger than Lanzy, roads very good as mostly new. The run from Corralejo in the north to Caleta de Fuste to Jandia/Morro Jable in the south is lovely. Lots of beautiful beaches and very quiet. ( and all beaches outside resort centres are considered unofficially clothing optional if you want that all over tan! ) Bikes only really useful in resort as too much really for cycling as quite big gaps between population centres. Betancuria, the old capital is very picturesque. You can get lots of info too at www.fuerteventura.com. 
Happy motoring.


----------



## Carpenter (20 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> I suppose I'll be fine. A bit of self belief is required I think - but not overconfidence which could be fatal in these situations
> 
> The disposition required for my task would seem to be in conflict with the purpose of a holiday though


 
I remember the first time I hired a car abroad, I was nervous about it at the time but after I had driven for the first hour or so I found it fine.  The first journey was akin to the driving test, I thought- you're on heightened awareness and probably over cautious, but it is definitely worth the effort.


----------



## lightup (20 Feb 2008)

soy said:


> Just keep thinking that you (driver) should be looking out onto centre-line in the road


 
While on holidays in the US a few years back a friend and I rented a car.  When she was driving she kept muttering to herself.  I finally worked out she was repeating over and over 'me in the middle, me in the middle...'!


----------



## Caveat (20 Feb 2008)

Thanks again all.

Been to Fuerteventura a few times already but just never driven there.  Thought the roads looked pretty good to drive on - guess I'll find out soon enough


----------



## soy (20 Feb 2008)

HighFlier said:


> I have found the problem is not driving on the right as you are very aware you are in a foreign country. I have had a few scary moments though after I arrived back home, relaxed ,and suddenly realised I was on the wrong side of the road.



very true


----------



## leex (20 Feb 2008)

Would second what ntOOdeep said - imagine yourself driving here in ireland - you the driver are always near centre of road. Same applies overseas. It does come natural after an hour or so.

Beware when you return home - reset your brain to the Irish system - easy to forget!


----------



## mik_da_man (20 Feb 2008)

I'd recommend practising in a carpark to get to know the dimensions of the car.
Use the cats eyes on the road to get an idea where your wheels are and the width of the car. - This helped me the most
Always be aware at junctions
And I didn't find the position of the gearstick any problem - But I'm used to driving tractors


----------



## breakdabank (23 Feb 2008)

1. Hire a diesel if you can. Diesels are more forgiving if you are in the wrong gear - setting off in 2nd or even 3rd gear won't cause the engine to cut out. In any case, try to get the most powerful engine you can so you don't have to work the gearbox so much.
2. Try to get the same make of car you already drive - SEAT cars have the same controls as other VW Group cars (VW, Skoda, Audi). If you are an Opel driver you may also be in luck in the Canaries.
3. Make sure your exterior and interior mirrors are adjusted correctly.
4. A tip for making sure you're correctly placed in a lane: make sure you are directly behind the driver of the car in front. [A tendency of people driving on the opposite side to what they are used to  is to align their seat position within a lane to what they're used to. You see this all the time in Ireland with hire-car drivers straddling two lanes because they've aligned their seat within the lane in the position they're used to].
5. Think of right-hand turns as "small" turns (because you're not crossing any lanes) and left-hand turns as "big" turns (you are crossing lanes and need to take extra care).
6. Before moving off for the first time, try changing to every gear, including reverse.
7. Don't have  the radio on the first time you drive - it's too distracting.
8. Relax - it's a hire car. You're insured. If you have a ding you'll just get a replacement.


----------



## NiallA (23 Feb 2008)

i printed out a keep right sign in reverse and stuck it too my dashboard, so it reflected up the correct way on my windscreen, so it was like a Heads up Display reminding me to keep right, the last few times i was in france (i learned my lesson after writing off a car there before)


----------



## pnh (23 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> I suppose I'll be fine. A bit of self belief is required I think - but not overconfidence which could be fatal in these situations
> 
> The disposition required for my task would seem to be in conflict with the purpose of a holiday though


I drove a Punto for a few days in Fuertaventura and it was fine-just dont switch off-keep concentrating. I seem to remember there were a lot of Brits there who would not be used to it either and generally most people seem to take care.It does not have a hugh amount of traffic either.U will be okay.


----------



## Oldgold (29 Feb 2008)

As stated by others watch out when you come back. I've found myself on the wrong side once or twice


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2008)

Back safe and sound BTW!

Got a car for 3 days - a little strange at first sure, but not nearly as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## Carpenter (4 Mar 2008)

You'll be wanting to hire a car on every foreign trip now!


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2008)

Carpenter said:


> You'll be wanting to hire a car on every foreign trip now!


 
I'll be hiding my enthusiasm from the missus though as car hire can interfere with those oh so sweet drinks in the sun!


----------



## teachai (5 Mar 2008)

I would go for a slightly smaller car than you're used to.  This leaves more margin for error, as you'll naturally drift towards the wrong side.

Never had a problem with changing gears with wrong hand. Can't see anyone hitting the door. 

As for automatics, you just have to remember that you only need 1 foot to drive. 
The tendency is to start with 1 foot on accelerator and other on footbrake. 
After about 5 minutes, you'll realise this and it will be sorted.

Take extra care at junctions.


----------

